# New Story - Apocalypse Mom



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok...here is the newest story. Complete, but not yet edited. Thoughts and opinions appreciated.
Beth


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I will read it tonight. The first few pages did grab my attention which is hard to do.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Good read


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you.
If pip likes it,it must be good.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Good read and a good start to what "should" be, (hint, hint), a PAW novel.
Thanks.


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

tortminder said:


> Good read and a good start to what "should" be, (hint, hint), a PAW novel.
> Thanks.


What does PAW stand for?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Prepper codes*



eljones said:


> What does PAW stand for?


P.A.W. = Post Apocalyptic World.
TEOTWAWKI= The End of the World as we Know it.
GOOD= Get Out Of Dodge
GHB= Get Home Bag
BOB= Bug Out Bag
BOV = Bug Out Vehicle
MBR = Main Battle Rifle, (also sometimes called a "battle rattle"):2thumb:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Loved it and your writing style  More please! :melikey:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to reading this piece - thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Finished it. Loved it. K was reading it over my shoulder.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

lets take this sucker on the road to the cabin and get set up in that Ma & Pa Kettle farm mode . Mmmm throw in some road warriors to  Good story ,thanks


----------



## ydderf (Oct 2, 2013)

I enjoyed the characters as well as the story. If you decide to lengthen it I would consider being a Beta reader/spell checker/proof reader. I've not the grammar skills to be an editor but could be a help!
anyway thanks for sharing your work ydderf


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This is shaping up to be an even better story than Barrow Road (and I liked Barrow Road!), so I definitely think you should keep writing! Hopefully you'll end up writing a longer book (Barrow Road wasn't long enough  )


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done eljones :2thumb: Does leave one with a hearty appetite for more


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice job, I have done more reading on this site than at home...Thanks


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Just finished the first chapter, have to stop for now, don't want to, but have to stop...:congrat:
Me thinks you have a winner...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I did not notice that it was only 61 pages when I down loaded it... Its midnight and I am wanting more. This is not right... Now I gotta make up my own ending, that aint no fun... 
Good story, finish it... Like the diary format...


----------



## txgirl (May 2, 2013)

Greatly enjoyed, left me wanting more!


----------



## WiseTioga (Nov 13, 2008)

E. J.,

Have downloaded both of your new books to my Kindle on PC. Liked Dark Tides a bit better than Apocalypse Mom, however, both were good reads and quite enjoyable. Both have possibilities for sequals, as does Barrow Road. Hope that we can look forward additional writing from you. Started off very well so please keep up the good work. Best Wishes, W.T.


----------



## rubybluedress (Jan 19, 2014)

Is that all?


----------



## rubybluedress (Jan 19, 2014)

Loved your story. It is very well written. Thank you.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I started with the last part first but got it figured out and I love it! Thank you so much for sharing it with us!!


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Any more stories in the works?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Just finished reading it, and I will say that you have a gift for telling a story. I really enjoyed it, and hope you keep them coming. Do you have any that I can purchase on my Kindle?


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

All her books are available on kindle. She is still working on the zoo story. Trying to work out some ideas. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

debbluu said:


> All her books are available on kindle. She is still working on the zoo story. Trying to work out some ideas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Thanks, I will check them out. :2thumb:


----------

